# MD/DC/VA round 3



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

Whos ready for round 3 this weekend .. alot of talk about this storm coming in friday and saturday they are comparing it to the Blizzard of 96. Mother nature is giving it to us this year. payup


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

You southern guys have had more then your share of snow- let the Big Boys up North have some of that white gold!


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

this is the most snow i have seen in one year down here in md since i was a kid and at that i dont rember every getting this much in one season. you guys up north always get the white gold so  were gonna keep this one to our selfs. i am just happy i picked the right year to get my own truck and plow set up!payup



mkwl;985700 said:


> You southern guys have had more then your share of snow- let the Big Boys up North have some of that white gold!


----------



## DrByrd (Jan 1, 2010)

better push those piles back this weekend if your in wash nva area there looking at another storm for tues. wed. next week as well Accuweather .compayup


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

looks like its gonna be a fun week or so! 



DrByrd;985861 said:


> better push those piles back this weekend if your in wash nva area there looking at another storm for tues. wed. next week as well Accuweather .compayup


----------

